# weird bearded dragon hatchie



## DarkApe (Feb 12, 2013)

hey just checked in the incubator and seen one of the hatchies was pure white with black markings, all the others hatchies are really dark is this normal to get one totally different looking, i will try to get better pics if it makes it out of the egg.


----------



## JrFear (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks interesting! I look forward to see what it looks like after a shed or 2


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 12, 2013)

Interesting. Keep us updated


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 12, 2013)

In the picture it looks quite a bit smaller than the other one. Could this be the cause of no colour maybe it is underdeveloped?


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 12, 2013)

Interesting little fella... What colouration are the parents? Definitely keep us posted on its progress...


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 12, 2013)

The egg it come from was half the size of the sibling. The parents are a bright orange color they came from rick walker and it is the first time i had mated the pair. I still have 4 eggs left to hatch from the clutch


----------



## BuBLeS (Feb 13, 2013)

I have had a similar couloration on 2 hatchlings a few years back their eggs were a average ssize thow and I had bred my dragons many times prior too that, they both hatched 3days before all the others and were a bit smaller after their first shed they went lighter but darker markings I was a bit worried about them for awhile there but both turned out too be very healthy males with strong markings eventually they got darker but not much, but they were fine just stood out a lot more than the others, id suggest a bit extra love and care but I wouldn't worry too much makes them that lil bit more unique and that's what everyone loves about reptiles any way


----------



## Sel (Feb 13, 2013)

Another pic fully out of egg and awake?
Looks very nice..


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Feb 13, 2013)

Very interesting. Did the little fella make it?


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 13, 2013)

wow thats really interesting, would love some more updated pics


----------



## sharky (Feb 13, 2013)

Did the little one make it? I'm sure he's a stunner  I secon updated pics!!!!!


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 13, 2013)

hey guys well it looks like the little fella is not going to make it i have had bad luck with this clutch. but the good news is that the very last egg has hatched and it is another white one  and looks alot more lively then the first i will keep you updated i will also get a pic of it once it is out of the egg. here is a pic of a normal looking sibling to the white ones.


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 14, 2013)

i just checked and he made it out of the egg but is looking very weak.


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow that looks fantastic, could it be some sort if leather back type mutation.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow very nice hopefully the Lil guy makes it


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow very nice hopefully the Lil guy makes it


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 14, 2013)

What a looker, i hope it all works out for you.. That little guy is amazing


----------



## Trench (Feb 14, 2013)

he looks like the hatchy axanthic beardeds like the ones here - axanthic "pajorep line"


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 21, 2013)

how are they going mate? fingers crossed all is well!


----------



## Dippy (Apr 27, 2013)

Update?


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Beautiful mate, good luck! As stated it could well be axanthic or anerthyristic. Keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## DebDeb (Apr 27, 2013)

beautiful hope he comes good


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Apr 28, 2013)

that is the coolest beardy ive eva seen


----------



## BD1B2G (Apr 29, 2013)

never seen anything like it before. Update pleasee


----------



## saintanger (Apr 29, 2013)

would also love to see an update.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes please update


----------



## DarkApe (Jul 31, 2013)

sorry for not updating u all earlier i've been ubber busy, well its a boy and going strong i cant wait to breed him back to mum when he is ready and see what comes out,


----------



## saintanger (Jul 31, 2013)

any recent pics?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 31, 2013)

I would also love to see a photo if you have one


----------



## Tyl3r (Aug 1, 2013)

I would also like to see a pic if you have one! Looks amazing!


----------



## justin91 (Aug 1, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> i cant wait to breed him back to mum when he is ready and see what comes out,



Man that still sounds weird no matter how much I know about reptiles lol

But yes, pics


----------



## Maxwell (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow this could be amazing. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 1, 2013)

you're really killing us here mate, we need photos!


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 1, 2013)

If you've nothing to say that's helpfull then keep it to yourself


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 1, 2013)

I was always told that breeding between sibs/parents/whatever else does not cause any issues with reptiles? and that wasn't by big breeders or morph breeders, it was actually by a scientist who worked with all sorts of animals (including Vens and pythons) and only bred her standard Qld black heads because she enjoyed the process.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 1, 2013)

It doesn't appear to cause the same sort of problems that it does in mammals.


----------



## DarkApe (Aug 1, 2013)

B_STATS said:


> *[Comment Deleted]*



lol


----------



## MesseNoire (Aug 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Selective inbreeding can actually be beneficial to animals because certain undesirable traits can be bred out and this is done with lab rats a lot to breed in or out certain traits and keep all specimens the same for testing.



Could this be the same for food for snakes? Like rabbits to get the appropriate size without so much fat?


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 1, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> Could this be the same for food for snakes? Like rabbits to get the appropriate size without so much fat?


I would assume so but I am not an expert just passing on what I have read. I was under the impression that rabbits were quite lean anyway. When my mum used to cook them she always said that the dry out easily because there wasn't a lot of fat.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes rabbits are known for being very lean, although i have a feeling it's only for certain rabbits, not all of them. I could be wrong though. I know i've definitely seen some big floppy bunnys before haha


----------



## Rob (Aug 2, 2013)

Thread has been reopened, though as Jax mentioned earlier - If you have nothing of value to add to the thread, please do not bother replying.


----------

